

How to drive your users up a wall by being nice (HN Search) - burgerbrain
http://i.imgur.com/NuBXp.png

======
burgerbrain
To be fair, I don't know if this is HN Search's fault, or the fault of some of
their underlying technology. It's been driving me absolutely crazy though.

